# LT Headers



## sig229 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have decided that my first (real) mod is going to be headers. I already put flowmasters on it, but i dont really consider that a _real mod. I am am looking for performance and sound, in that order. I do think that headers with the flowmasters will sound good. So any suggestions about what brand and about what I am looking at as far as $$. I have an 05 by the way._


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Go with the SLP L/T w/ Hi Flow cats.... They sound awesome and are easy to instal....


----------

